# Lets go Dutch - Can we Learn?



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Got this in an email from a fellow I worked with who now lives in Ireland:

_The Netherlands, where six per cent of the population is now Muslim, is scrapping multiculturalism:

The Dutch government says it will abandon the long-standing model of multiculturalism that has encouraged Muslim immigrants create a parallel society within the Netherlands.

A new integration bill, which Dutch Interior Minister Piet Hein Donner presented to parliament on June 16, reads:_

_"The government shares the social dissatisfaction over the multicultural society model and plans to shift priority to the values of the Dutch people.

In the new integration system, the values of the Dutch society play a central role."

With this change, the government steps away from the model of a multicultural society.

The letter continues: "A more obligatory integration is justified because the government also demands that from its own citizens.

It is necessary because otherwise the society gradually grows apart and eventually no one feels at home anymore in the Netherlands.
The new integration policy will place more demands on immigrants._

_For example, immigrants will be required to learn the Dutch language and the government will take a tougher approach to immigrants who ignore Dutch values or disobey Dutch law."_

_The government will also stop offering special subsidies for Muslim immigrants because, according to Donner;
"It is not the government's job to integrate immigrants."_ _ (How true).

The government will introduce new legislation that outlaws forced marriages and will also impose tougher measures against Muslim immigrants who lower their chances of employment by the way they dress.
More specifically, the government will impose a ban on face-covering, Islamic burqas as of January 1, 2013.

Holland has done that whole liberal thing, and realized - maybe too late - that creating a nation of tribes will kill the nation itself.

The future of Australia, the United States, UK and Canada may well be read here.

NOTE: Muslim immigrants leave their countries of birth because of civil and political unrest "CREATED BY THE VERY NATURE OF THEIR CULTURE."

Countries such as Holland, Canada, the UK and Australia have an established way of life that actually works, so why embrace the unworkable?_

_If Muslims do not wish to accept another culture, the answer is simple;
"STAY WHERE YOU ARE!!" _


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Couldn't agree more, multi-culturism in Australia has just gone way too far, to the point us Australians are being descriminated against in some cases. The part that really gets on my nerve is when I get off a plane in this country, and get in a taxi to go where I want to, most of the time the cab driver cannot even communicate with me?! You just sit there in awkward silence while I imagine this cabbie thinking "I'll take your money you stupid infidel". In a lot of cases, I have had to show him where to go, I may well have just driven the cab myself. I watched an interesting show on Discovery a while ago about the London Cabbies, and the knowledge they must have before obtaining their cabbie license is incredible. They must know every route and street name by heart, without GPS or maps. I think Australia could take something from this.

A lot of these cultures we have coming here, are just born bred crazy, they will always fight with someone, not the Australian way of one on one with fists, but in gangs with knives and guns, cowards. Their religion teaches them to kill anyone that is a non believer of theirs. They don't assimilate, they all just congregate in parts of a city, where they make life unbearable for good people. They don't take jobs where they work with Aussies, they all take jobs where they work solo, or with their own type, generally driving cabs or console operators at service stations (gas stops).

They come over here, and have the hide to whinge about everything about our way of life. They even whinge that the welfare "I" am giving them, is not enough. Well, screw you buddy!

They are nothing like the emigrants we had here years ago, the Italians for example all came over and got very hard working jobs, mixed with us, learned our lanuage, and a vast majority of them started their own businesses by working hard from the day they arrived on our doorstep, a heck of a lot started their own businesses in ag, a critical industry in this country.

It needs to STOP, before it's too late.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gee, don't you fellas know that most muslims are peace-loving.....






































































.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saudi peace lovers.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/02/21/saudi-religious-police-arrest-ethiopian-workers-for-practicing-christianity/

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can we learn......hmmmmmmm, sadly I doubt it, we have had so many opportunities to learn from our mistakes, and others mistakes. We can't even learn from our own past, good or bad, bunch of non thinkers for the most part, dumbed down and don't have the will to learn.....why should we, that's someone else's job, like the gov. Just send the checks out......we know what to do with it, ole fool....


----------

